# I think I just got ZKO'd



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Got to play a softball game in 100 deg weather and come home to find a damn hole in my house and no AC!!!!

DAMN YOU ZK's!!!!!










more pics to come later tonight. got to eat and get the body temp sub 110degF


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LLOL! Nice little present from the ZKs


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Yikes Jason!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Better you than me buddy!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup! You just did!! More on the way so don't repair that AC just yet......


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

djangos said:


> Yup! You just did!! More on the way so don't repair that AC just yet......


oh hell.

not good people!!!!!

atleast the high is only 90 tomorrow!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

first up we got piperdown










Awesome set of sticks!

Opus in a vitola that I've never had!
I didn't even know they made diesel's in this size. I'm pretty excited to give that a run!
Macanudo Vintage Maddy - never had this. If it smokes half as cool as it looks.... Can't believe how heavy this band is
and a red dot and a BIG ASS Maddy Kristoff to finish it off

Thanks for the sticks Eric!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

hmm, let me get the good camera out. that cell phone isn't cutting it.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

oh yeah, the Oliva Conny is new to me too!

Excited to try that


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ok, a bomb so big it takes 6 packages? this is not a safe place to play anymore. If you need me I'll be cowering under my desk, under a bathtub, under a mattress.

oh, thank god for wifi and laptops because I can't wait to see the rest of the damage!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Jason! those are some nice sticks. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Next up oldmso54



















Padron, AF Hemi - always a great stick, LGc Serie N, Boli NC, Padilla

and you'l have to tell me what the other AF stick is.

Thanks for the sticks Shawn!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> first up we got piperdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That was fast for USPS...I didn't think they'd arrive until tomorrow or Friday.
The OpusX is a Love Affair. It's young, as I just picked up a bunch about 3 weeks ago. So you'll need to bury it and forget it for at least a year (sorry about that).
I'm thinking the Macanudo was designed for a 007 type....smoke it and if the baddy's show up, kill them with the stainless steel band!
The Oliva connecticut's I really enjoy on the weekends in the morning with a good cup of coffee. Somehow the Oliva connie's pair excellently with java.
I really hope you enjoy them!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Next up is SoCalOCMatt,



















This one hurt. Not sure that I can open another one after this bomb!

DPG Blue, another Opus X, another AF hemi, Illusione Epernay, and a Cohiba Sig I!!!
All great smokes. Awesome Bomb!

Thanks Matt!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Wow! That was fast for USPS...I didn't think they'd arrive until tomorrow or Friday.
> The OpusX is a Love Affair. It's young, as I just picked up a bunch about 3 weeks ago. So you'll need to bury it and forget it for at least a year (sorry about that).
> I'm thinking the Macanudo was designed for a 007 type....smoke it and if the baddy's show up, kill them with the stainless steel band!
> The Oliva connecticut's I really enjoy on the weekends in the morning with a good cup of coffee. Somehow the Oliva connie's pair excellently with java.
> I really hope you enjoy them!


yeah, I pulled it out thinking it would be plastic. No solid metal.

I'm very interested in trying the conny. I haven't smoked a conny wrapper in a while, so it will be interesting to see what I think of the flavor.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well deserved Jason & that's only the FIRST wave!!

Squids take note - LOL


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

And next we have sckfck,

Can we say tat sighting!!!



















yummmmmm tats,viajes, LP9!, oh my!

Tat PCR
El Truifidaor
Viaje Platino Beli ? - new to me. I've been wanting to try some reg production Viajes
LP9
Padron and Diesel

Thanks Alex!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well deserved Jason & that's only the FIRST wave!!
> 
> Squids take note - LOL


Do you guys work for home depot credit cards or something? :tease:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Do you guys work for home depot credit cards or something? :tease:


We work for the satisfaction of Puff BOTL! Simple as that!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> Do you guys work for home depot credit cards or something? :tease:


I only want more limit to my credit cards! LOL!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

#5 of the night - Primetime76

and I was to slow, because I didn't see it coming at all. Not until I pulled into the drive way.



















Graycliff, another Tat - Ambos Mundos, 5 Vegas A, CAO Crillio and a Jamie Garcia Reserve!

Thanks Kipp!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

And we got Version X for the anchor bomb of the night!

Either you forgot your note, or my "assistant" (the dog) grabbed it and hid it from me.



















Couple of cigars that I've not had - 5 Vegas Miami (really not sure how I never got around to smoking one of this yet!), Bahia (never had any of these), and the Capoeira (been seeing this one passed around alot, but never had one)

and the ones that I've had a time or two before  CAO, GH Vintage 2002, Nub Cammy (love cammy wrappers), Black Pearl, 5 Vegas A (love this size), and the Indian Tabac.

Thanks for the great bomb Chris!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry I forgot the note. Was mailing a ton of shit out that day. But I'm glad they arrived safely and helped in the process of BLOWING YOUR SHIT UP


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

VersionX said:


> BLOWING YOUR SHIT UP


that was certainly accomplished!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Frankly, ZK campaigns rarely impress me. This one did. Even the missed note - classic ZK. :ss

And we all agree Jason had it coming. Nice work, gentlemen.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd chime in and say that I'm glad those sticks arrived safely. You deserve all of them brother. 

It's amazing to me how good it can feel to be a part of destroying a fellow BOTL. It's been a stressful past couple of weeks and today we buried my 22 year old nephew  Shitty.

Reading this thread has brightened my night some. Think I'm might just have to stay up late and smoke something great! Thanks to all of you for allowing me to participate in something so awesome! High5!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

sckfck said:


> Just thought I'd chime in and say that I'm glad those sticks arrived safely. You deserve all of them brother.
> 
> It's amazing to me how good it can feel to be a part of destroying a fellow BOTL. It's been a stressful past couple of weeks and today we buried my 22 year old nephew  Shitty.
> 
> Reading this thread has brightened my night some. Think I'm might just have to stay up late and smoke something great! Thanks to all of you for allowing me to participate in something so awesome! High5!


Alex, I'm really sorry to hear that brother. I wish I could do or say more other than you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

VersionX said:


> Alex, I'm really sorry to hear that brother. I wish I could do or say more other than you and your family will be in my prayers.


Thanks brother. Just thought I'd clearly describe how good destroying a fellow BOTL feels to me. 
:focus:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Jason, that's an impressive first wave of ZK bombs. That's a bunch of awesome looking sticks. Enjoy them bro, you certainly deserve them!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Next up oldmso54
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cedar wrapped w/green ribbon is an Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> #5 of the night - Primetime76
> 
> and I was to slow, because I didn't see it coming at all. Not until I pulled into the drive way.
> 
> ...


Enjoy them all my friend! This has been a long time coming!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thank goodness.

the house was spared today

only lost the mailbox!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like it's time to get a bigger one of those me thinks!! :nod:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Much bigger . . .










:ss


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

and i just sent you a package as well


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I know there has to be more P0rn than your 'ol mailbox........


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

oh you want more cigar pr0n?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> The cedar wrapped w/green ribbon is an Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro


thanks! I was lacking the AF decoding shaqfu last night.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

man this intertubes of web are slow tonight.

come on upload


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

First up for tonight. Mr give me cigar pr0n damnit! Hannibal



















Cain F, Diesel, Padron (wins longest paddy bombed award), Indian Tabac, Oliva G and an AF

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

You are quite welcome Sir!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

2nd - Mr Bo Jangles i mean djangos

Think bomb is a bit creepy. I mentioned last night that I haven't had a bahia or capoeira and then less than 18 hrs later there is more in my mailbox. hmmmmmmm.



















and I'm really really curious what this unbanded stick is? It has the look of a very nice short smoke

Thanks Sandeep!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

and last bomb of the night Vinici!



















another TAT!
then a paddy, cain, monte!!!, indian tabac and a diesel!

Thanks Dennis!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

am I done? are you ready for the final destruction pr0n?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there more????

Hellz Yeah!!!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

We can take it...

:ss


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

All I know about the little perfecto is that it is a nicaraguan puro that my friend gave me. But you are right, I is a real good medium bodied 30 - 45 minute smoke!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice! Will it all fit in your humi, or do you need to get another?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Wow, very nice! Will it all fit in your humi, or do you need to get another?


I was just considering smoking 24/7 for the next month or so.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

djangos said:


> All I know about the little perfecto is that it is a nicaraguan puro that my friend gave me. But you are right, I is a real good medium bodied 30 - 45 minute smoke!


ah cool. sounds like a great winter smoke. Of course, I doubt it makes it to fall in my humi!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> ah cool. sounds like a great winter smoke. Of course, I doubt it makes it to fall in my humi!


LOL! I like them, he told me that he got them from Nicaragua. If you like them let me know and I can ask him to get more.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh dear God, the humanity! That is one of the most epic bombs I've seen. Of course, I just found the bomb threads, so brothers be warned. I'm watchin' y'all. Heh,kinda' like Santa, but not in the sick stalker way.

Anyway, wow... beautiful bombing run, brothers. I get tears in my eyes and a smile in my heart just looking at it!

-Neal


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

That was a mighty fine hit ZK... Congratulations Jason, those are some very good sticks...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there anything left around you? That bomb musta killed everything in a 100 mile radius!:jaw:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

here is the post bomb aftermath pr0n!



















Thanks again to everyone for the sticks!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

About 55 sticks by my count - now that's how ZK hits!

:ear: Squids? Ron Mexico Assault Squad? :ear:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> About 55 sticks by my count - now that's how ZK hits!
> 
> :ear: Squids? Ron Mexico Assault Squad? :ear:


so me hittin' this poor bastid would just be overkill?...oh wait..I ferget that "overkill" is my middle name.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> so me hittin' this poor bastid would just be overkill?...oh wait..I ferget that "overkill" is my middle name.


Seeing Pete's past history he might just double the number all by himself!!:jaw:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> so me hittin' this poor bastid would just be overkill?...oh wait..I ferget that "overkill" is my middle name.


do wha? huh?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I just smoked the Tat Brown PCR out of this bomb. Great little smoke.

Figured that I would throw out a thanks again to everyone!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I just smoked the Tat Brown PCR out of this bomb. Great little smoke.
> 
> Figured that I would throw out a thanks again to everyone!


Thanks for bringing this thread back!



Oldmso54 said:


> About 55 sticks by my count - now that's how ZK hits!
> 
> :ear: Squids? Ron Mexico Assault Squad? :ear:


Yeah, that's true. We don't hit like ZK hits, Shawn. We send 180+ sticks!

:smoke:


----------

